

2008 vs. 2013: Reverse-Engineering the Redesign of Kadavy.net - andyangelos
http://kadavy.net/blog/posts/reverse-engineering-redesign/

======
imkevinxu
I always love these redesign post-analysis. I think it's one of the best ways
to learn design, especially reading the intentions behind "the purpose" of the
design.

That said, I feel it's a little odd that the profile picture on top is
unaligned with the rest of the content. No other content is pushed to the left
like that so I'm not sure what the purpose of that was...

~~~
riblah
I did a write-up on my website redesign.
<http://www.ri.id.au/posts/a-personal-brand-to-be-proud-of> It's a less
technical reflection than Kadavy's, but it's always interesting to have
insight into another designer's thinking.

~~~
kadavy
Looks good! I love those short lines of text ;)

~~~
riblah
Thanks! Good type's the way to go.

